# Club Nocturne: Disco Carnival



## Zehlua (Oct 24, 2018)

*Genres: *Romance, Comedy, Fantasy, Modern, Sci-Fi, Friendship, Slice of Life, Erotic. Can be casual and short-term or involved and long-term, depending on your play preference.
*
Story: *In a cavern beneath the surface of the moon, a wild and funky dance club opens its doors to the creatures of the night. Based on Studio 54 and the Great Moon Hoax, this RPG features swooning romance, hidden secrets, an indoor carnival, and thumping disco beats.

*Characters Needed: *Party animals, romance-seekers, one night stands, DJ's, news reporters, bouncers, comedians, drag performers.

*Species Preferred:* Bats, foxes, canines, felines, hyenas, monsters, unicorns, fossa, marsupials, badgers, raccoons, bunnies, deer, goats, and sheep.

*Rules:* Egads! » RP Repository

*Join this RPG: *Download Furcadia and create your character: _Furcadia: Download_

Your character can be your fursona, a previous rp character, or someone entirely new who you've created just for Club Nocturne (aww, thanks!)

From there, you can either follow the tutorial, or paste and click this link to take you directly to CN's entrance: _*Furc://ClubNocturne:*_


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2018)

RP's associated YouTube playlist:


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 27, 2018)

I smelt the retro-ness.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 28, 2018)

RedNothernWinds said:


> I smelt the retro-ness.


Hail yeah


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2019)

Egads! » RP Repository


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 3, 2019)

Bump


----------

